# Deception



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This photograph which appeared on No.10 Twitter feed shows the Prime Minister observing the 11am silence for the Plymouth victims. The clock on the mantle piece shows 11 am but click and zoom into the Prime Minister's watch :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You're obviously jumping the gun.

Boris's watch needs a service, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol.... watches... they remind me of DVDs...

I won't say the picture is fake, otherwise people will suggest the Jeremy Corbyn photos with the 3 most dangerous terror organisations known to the world, are not as real as they look.

I actually assumed this was going to be about the channel 4 program Deceit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No.10 claimed the Prime Minister's watch was fast. It's not a wind up.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Ba boom.. tsk

I still don't get the whole 'reason'

My son tried to explain that incel mentality isn't just related to them believing the government should provide a sexual partner, but also to do with utter hatred to all women, hence why he attacked his mum first.

I think that some people shouldn't be allowed the Internet..

He probably watched Spree on Netflix too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do we really believe the Prime Minister has his watch running fast by over 15 minutes?

Even when I used to have a wind up watch I wouldn't let it get that far out. I doubt the Prime Minister is still using a cheap watch he got from Woolworths as a child. With a crystal controlled watch and of the quality he's likely to have it's even less likely.

Far more likely that No.10 wanted a photo to release but they had to re-create the scene because the Prime Minister was running late and busy doing something else at 11am.

So the scene depicted is likely a lie and the Prime Minister who would have seen them adjust the clock on the fireplace has no problem with the deception.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

you're doing it again John - you have been deliberately led to be looking over here, so you have no idea what is going on over there.

it wouldn't surprise me if he always has his watch set fast to try and avoid being late - he was probably waiting around for 15 minutes before the photo.

We always tell one of my daughters and my eldest son the wrong time to meet, as they are usually late.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know what your first paragraph means.

I just said what seems more likely given the evidence and lack of anything to the contrary.

Next time you see the Prime Minister's watch, check the time it says. If it's correct and not 15+ minutes fast are you going to presume he conveniently only set it fast on that day in question because you'd rather believe him - despite the fact that he's been caught lying on multiple occasions?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

You know exactly what I meant... whilst you were distraught probably inconsolable - worrying about the time on a watch. You have no idea what is being done outside of your focus.

Take an example you would know well - Alistair Campbell might get Blair's digital watch (because analogue is not that easy  ) out by a few minutes.. whilst the entire country is filling the Internet with 'deceit' etc... Blair is going unnoticed starting an illegal war....

As this is Tory in government they are probably secretly giving hampers to nurses, whilst you and your ilk (is that the right word) are raging on social media.

Watch Thought-Crime you'd be surprised at your meta-data profile.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You are not making any sense. Again. It's hard to know "exactly what you mean" even disregarding the random seeming literality of your previous first paragraph...

This thread is about Boris Johnson lying and being caught out. It shouldn't be difficult to understand.

It has nothing to do with Tony Blair 14 years ago which would be a huge attempted leap of what-about-ism and irrelevance on your part. He's not the subject of the thread and well in the past, so has no current bearing and certainly doesn't coincide with the present tense of your accusation.

Or are you trying to illustrate a claim that Johnson's lie over the time of day pales into insignificance compared to the vast damaging deception he's inflicted on the country? If that's what you mean I'd agree with you, only knowing your love affair with the man I doubt that was your intention. As I say it's difficult to make sense of what you write.

I doubt this government are giving secret hampers to nurses although nurses' hunger would be a creation of this government with some forced to visit food banks.

I don't use social media unless you count this forum.

I have no idea what your last paragraph means.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like Boris needs to employ a continuity editor.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe he got caught short and was stuck on the John, or maybe he was smashing the life out of Carrie and didn't realise the time. Either way, I'd say the photo is about as sincere as these


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No. Those two photographs only signal solidarity against racism which is a worthy aim and no doubt the signalers are sincere in that aim. Unlike those who decry or boo those who do it.

The Johnson photograph, whilst on the face of it signals solidarity with the victims if done on time (which is the point of solidarity of a shared minute's silence) also contains direct evidence of the total lie and insincerity of the signaller.

That's the difference.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The fact all the news programmes today are now uncovering people who always put a clock, watch, alarm, car clock etc 12 minutes fast - points to it to be more likely true.. but keep focusing on silliness whilst real political horrors are going unchallenged.

I love the Kier Starmer #BlackLivesMatter power kneel - swiftly followed by the most Anti Black Lives Matter slogan in existence saying #AllLivesMatter - then a total misunderstanding of what #DefundThePolice means laughing at this most reasonable direction for any improvements of community social injustice. 
It was probably more embarrassing for Kier than accepting an award from the Monachy, whilst also saying the Monachy should be abolished.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone who tries to justify racism by implying it's necessary to keep the police force going deserves contempt.

Well, it looks like Boris Johnson is now doomed to keep his watch 15+ minutes fast from now on in order not to highlight his lie.

But you are right Stuart - he has done far worse things.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh dear, Johnson's lie is exposed already. This is a photograph from a live press conference in January at 8pm clearly showing Johnson's watch showing the correct time:










The photograph is shown upside down so the watch is the correct way up and easier to read because it caused some confusion at the time:
https://fullfact.org/online/boris-johnson-watch/

So there we have it. It was a deception and Boris Johnson is a liar. Did we really think any different? :roll:

(Thanks to a respected source)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

12:45

Must try harder.. if he was a woman, you'd be arrested already.. #obsessed #chemtrails


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That doesn't really work does it? The press conference was at 8pm and he wears his watch on his left hand so it appears the right way up to him. How desperate must you be?

Ooh Mr Johnson... I hang on your every word.

Ooh Mr Johnson I love your hair.

Ooh Mr Johnson... insult me in Latin Mr Johnson. :lol:

(Credit to Alexei Sayle)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I loved Alexi Salye he reminded me of commoners, to help ground me - whilst I was waiting for my ski lift..

 

The only person who actually wears watches is iron man, are v they the exact same watch...

I cannot believe this obsession, I wonder if the Plymouth Incel voted Labour who believes everyone is entitled to share other people's possessions, or Tory who believe in earning your own stuff?

Cambridge Analytica reckoned Incels were easier to manipulate to vote Trump  

https://www.newsweek.com/steve-bannon-t ... ie-1468399


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh sad days... the MP of Plymouth is Labour...

Sadiq Kahn is blamed for every stabbing in London.

Boris Johnson is attacked for having the wrong time on his watch.. and Luke Pollard didn't even mention it..

Embarrassing... I bet he didn't do a minute silence at all...










It goes to show the type of commitment hard core left wingers have versus weak centre politics with a red tie on.. you should stand JH.. you'd make a good talker...

I mean... I assume you did a 1 minute silence too JH ?

I didn't... I don't know any of those people..


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

John-H said:


> Anyone who tries to justify racism by implying it's necessary to keep the police force going deserves contempt......


I don't understand this point? 'Defund The Police' is nothing to do with getting rid of a police force, its about funding social workers and communities to deal with the problems with teenager petty crimes, truancy etc and allowing the heavy handed cops to catch real criminals. 
Like I said, out of the BLM political movement 'ideas' its probably a pretty good one. And is already unofficially applied already, especially in poor areas in Luton, where you arrest a kid stealing food, and fine his mum... or have a community social worker who stops the original crime to start with.

But Blind as Bat Kier Starmer just watched a YouTube clip, without a clue..

Of course Johnson has done worse, a man of his power.. he okay'd our amazing stealth bombers to burn people alive and turn them into liquid.. that's worse


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Johnson was criticised for lying.

You are rambling.


----------

